# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Error 1304, no access on instalation

## Micah

I've decided to send you this message via the forum, instead of by telephone, as the problem 'Error 1304, please veryfy that you have access tothis file', keep's occuring on loading Kaspersky instalation disc despite using your solutions via email. I have analised the RAM, no problems, I have analised the Motherboard, no problems, I have analised the Hard Drive, still no problems, I have used the virus scan online, no problems detected, yet I had Kaspersky installed and fully working for the past 6 week's, then today have had no protection, no virus warnings, and no acces to the Kaspersky Secutity Center, and depsite reinstalling and following your instructions and after 3 telephone call's to your help staff, the same error 1304 still keeps occuring! 
What I can find out is why was there no warning from my Kaspersky Security Center from the pre installed Kaspersky Secutity, if a virus has attacked my pc without Kaspersky Security doing anything about it? Where was my pc protection?

----------


## Rene-gad

> after 3 telephone call's to your help staff


It's a mistake: we haven't got any telephone support  :Smiley:

----------

